# Weird noise



## jijik (Apr 8, 2016)

My budgie makes weird sounds, just like this





Is this OK?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The male budgie on the video has learned to mimic different sounds and chirps which aren't normally present on the standard budgie language. 
That in itself is perfectly fine and is not cause for concern. 

The budgie was showing off his singing in a courtship attempt to the owner's hand, this type of behaviour is not something that should be encouraged as it can lead to unwanted and unnecessary matings.


----------



## jijik (Apr 8, 2016)

aluz said:


> The male budgie on the video has learned to mimic different sounds and chirps which aren't normally present on the standard budgie language.
> That in itself is perfectly fine and is not cause for concern.
> 
> The budgie was showing off his singing in a courtship attempt to the owner's hand, this type of behaviour is not something that should be encouraged as it can lead to unwanted and unnecessary matings.


He does that at the morning only.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If you are worried about the particular sounds your budgie makes, then instead of posting a video from a different budgie, you can record a short video of your own budgie singing in the morning.


----------



## jijik (Apr 8, 2016)

aluz said:


> If you are worried about the particular sounds your budgie makes, then instead of posting a video from a different budgie, you can record a short video of your own budgie singing in the morning.


I will try to do that, tomorrow.


----------

